# she hates him!!



## jscsadierev (Sep 29, 2011)

I have a 2 year old cockapoo. She was the family dog, and when I moved back to my home right before my husband came home from deployment my parents let me take her because she had grown so attatched to me. We had another dog at my parents house. He was a jack russell and she seemed to love him. Well, my husband and I just recently brought home a 9 week old male boxer. my sweet cockapoo seems to hate him. if he comes near her she runs away. she just does not want to be near him. im worried that she will never come around to him. 

also if we give the new pup any attention she will run upstairs and sulk, or either she wont let us touch her for a little bit. we still give her the same amount of attention as before, and we still allow her on the couch and in bed with us. so we haven't changed how we treat her.

has anyone else ever had to deal with this, or does anyone have any tips or tricks? it seems like our boxer wants nothing more but for our cockapoo to like him, and of course we want her to like him as well.


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

cant give much advice on this im afraid as i dont even have my first yet, however im
Sure someone can advise and im sure they will help you get it sorted out  good luck


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I was very lucky when I introduced Basil into our family in the middle of August. It was only a couple of days before Rufus, my 2 year old Cockapoo, accepted him as part of the family. It can take some dogs weeks to come to terms with a new family member. I think you just need to give it time. Dogs are naturally pack animals and it would be unusual for them not to bond eventually. Looks like you are doing all the right things by still giving your Cockapoo special times. Good luck.

Karen xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

inca didnt like echo or delta when thay came home. 

give her somthing nice when you are playing with the puppy. they should setle down. she has been a lone dog for a long time she just has to ajust. 

things will get easier when you can get them out walking together. just give her time and maybe one of you play with her while the other plays with the puppy.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I have 8 dogs and my eldest kd is always like this to begin with.The method that always works best for me is to set up a puppy playpen in the main area in the house where the puppy and your cockapoo can see and smell each other and get used to each other safely without any mishaps.gradually let pup have short periods with your cockapoo gradually building up the time they spend together.dont worry if it takes a while,it sometimes can take several weeks all dogs are different.Good luck xxx


----------

